# Never good at this...



## Proxima

Hello! Currently, I am in school to earn a bachelor's degree in Astrophysics. Due to health concerns I can not carry a child to full term without serious complications. Due to this my husband and I have chosen to go the way of surrogacy. We have a plan to have one through surrogacy, and one through adoption. I guess in a nutshell I came to this forum to learn more about surrogacy. <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb :)
Good luck :flower:


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BnB <3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum and good luck in your journey <3


----------

